# Tornado foam gun anyone ?



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ever seen this ?*






I saw this looks very good. Is the foam gun available in this country yet i would figure it would save me time on interiors and they would not get as damp inside, i wouldnt use it to foam the exterior of the car though, what do you guys think?


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

Found this thread.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=73706

and this one
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=60197


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The tornador foam gun is a different tool to what we refer to as the tornador (an what was mentioned by turbo)


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you for the link turbo however i feel that thread started on the right note and just went off track. As wonder detail mentioned the tornador foam gun is what im looking into i understand they are a seperate tool and not just attachments, does anyone know where i can get the foam gun?


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

prodicalrookie said:


> Thank you for the link turbo however i feel that thread started on the right note and just went off track. As wonder detail mentioned the tornador foam gun is what im looking into i understand they are a seperate tool and not just attachments, does anyone know where i can get the foam gun?


Im sure you can get one from autosmart not to sure about the foam one tho... im looking in to getting one of these but not quit sure as you need to have an air line as well. looks great for dashbords and things:thumb:

Any know what product they use in them?

Let us know how you get on with it if you get one ill do the same.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

smart valeting said:


> Im sure you can get one from autosmart not to sure about the foam one tho... im looking in to getting one of these but not quit sure as you need to have an air line as well. looks great for dashbords and things:thumb:
> 
> Any know what product they use in them?
> 
> Let us know how you get on with it if you get one ill do the same.


oh yeah i can get the normal tornador cleaning tool from my local as rep easy see i want the fornador foam gun, i konw that autosmart have a special liquid for the tornador but megs apc or a g101 dilution should be fine.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

I see lol bit slow today...

Their not so cheep are they. Got any pictures during use?

Have you asked your as rep if he knows? maybe im being very slow today.(just finished work)


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

smart valeting said:


> I see lol bit slow today...
> 
> Their not so cheep are they. Got any pictures during use?
> 
> Have you asked your as rep if he knows? maybe im being very slow today.(just finished work)


Autosmart are just importing the cleaning tool at the moment thats what i have heard, the tools are made by an american company called car tool but i have yet to find any website.

I think your looking at about 80 quid for one im not that sure of the exact figure. Ive seen the foam gun on the 'detail king's'(haha) website at $130 but im not sure what airmail would be, if i have to pay import duty or not, and i have to cal him in the states to order the product dont fancy all that.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

prodicalrookie said:


> Autosmart are just importing the cleaning tool at the moment thats what i have heard, the tools are made by an american company called car tool but i have yet to find any website.
> 
> I think your looking at about 80 quid for one im not that sure of the exact figure. Ive seen the foam gun on the 'detail king's'(haha) website at $130 but im not sure what airmail would be, if i have to pay import duty or not, and i have to cal him in the states to order the product dont fancy all that.


Im sure some one on here will find a way of ordering a bulk buy so we can have one abit cheeper? hint hint......


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

smart valeting said:


> Im sure some one on here will find a way of ordering a bulk buy so we can have one abit cheeper? hint hint......


Is that what is known as a GROUP BUY im new to all this, anyway what did you think of the foam gun for use in the interior?


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

prodicalrookie said:


> Is that what is known as a GROUP BUY im new to all this, anyway what did you think of the foam gun for use in the interior?


Yeh sorry a GROUP BUY lol 
Ive not ordered one yet ive seen the videos but just awaiting some feed back from this site first before i buy....would love to try one out.


----------



## Turbo weasel (Nov 1, 2008)

prodicalrookie said:


> Thank you for the link turbo however i feel that thread started on the right note and just went off track. As wonder detail mentioned the tornador foam gun is what im looking into i understand they are a seperate tool and not just attachments, does anyone know where i can get the foam gun?


Oops, sorry. Did not realise there were two different Tornadors.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

To be honest - I wouldn't bother, for the cost of it (the foam gun) it's not really going to give you anything more than a foaming trigger head will. I use the Megs one (well, the one CYC sells.. it's the same thing) and it gives plenty of foam, certainly enough to do spot stain removal etc.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

i am thankful for all the replies, however does anyone know where to get this thing!!!


----------

